# 7 degree or 10 degree hook on blades



## David Van Asperen

i intend to mill some logs that will be from 20 to 36 inches in diameter . They will be maple walnut and ash and possibly oak. Which degree would be best the 7 or the 10 . Thanks in advance for your valued opinion .
Dave


----------



## Sidecar

Ol @justallen oughta have the correct answer , I use 7 deg. with a .023 set

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Take a look at this page- 

https://woodmizer.com/us/Resources/...4/ArticleID/233/how-to-choose-a-blade-profile

D. *Hook Angle* - the number of degrees that the tooth face leans forward of 90 degrees. The hook angle should be chosen based on the type of wood you are sawing.


4 degree: frozen or extreme hardwoods on all sawmills
7 degree: frozen, tropical, and extreme hardwoods on higher horsepower (25+HP), wide cut sawmills
9 degree: seasoned, hardwoods for lower horsepower sawmills making narrow cuts on smaller logs
10 degree: all purpose for a mix of hard and softwoods on all sawmills
12 degree: medium to softwoods
13 degree: softwoods

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

I've been using 10 degree because the mill I bought came with a dozen blades but plan to get a few 4 degree ones, on occasion I've hit some logs harder than heck plus I'll mill in the winter occasionally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

@Schroedc 
Thanks for the info page ,some was refresher for me and the rest new material. More to think on and plan for
Dave


----------



## Sprung

David, I can't answer the question - though it looks like Colin has - but if you're up for having a visitor who's willing to lend a hand, let me know when you're going to run the mill. I've been looking for an excuse to get away for a day.


----------



## David Van Asperen

@Sprung 
Most likely the first week in July as I have a weeks vacation. Most any day can be arranged

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung

David Van Asperen said:


> @Sprung
> Most likely the first week in July as I have a weeks vacation. Most any day can be arranged



That week might be out for me - don't know yet - but I'd definitely make something work to head your way if I can!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

My mill has a 13hp Honda, so I use 10's on softwoods. When Norm brought out some apple and Russian Olive burls we had to use 4's or the blade would dive and it would bog down the motor.
I would definitely use 4's on wide cuts, especially on hardwoods.


----------



## David Van Asperen

Thanks for the info everyone. I ordered some 4 degree hook ladies from Kasco. They should be here in the very early part of July. 
I really do appreciate your time and information. It is a real blessing to get information from caring people who really use the products , that is why I bailed your opinions so highly. Not just a 5 star review written by someone somewhere who has never even seen the product ( I really dislike those)!
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

David Van Asperen said:


> Thanks for the info everyone. I ordered some 4 degree hook ladies from Kasco. They should be here in the very early part of July.
> I really do appreciate your time and information. It is a real blessing to get information from caring people who really use the products , that is why I bailed your opinions so highly. Not just a 5 star review written by someone somewhere who has never even seen the product ( I really dislike those)!
> Dave


Note to self: When making a post with a cell phone re read the post before hitting send, lol. Auto correct will really piss you off sometimes, ask me how I know.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

@woodtickgreg you have a good point. It was band saw blades not ladies that I ordered this time 
I am a little curious as to what may show in the mail.
Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@David Van Asperen 
Funny stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------

